# Wallride questions, tips, and tricks (FOR BUILDING IT)



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I decided I'd get a wallride going this year.
The backyard as housed multiple snowboarding rails, etcetc
but never a Wallride.

I'm looking for info on how I should build :
-the basic wall ( I have already built 2 wallsegments I am planing on putting together)
-the support ( I was thinking multiple 2x4 in T shapes to move it simply if I need to)
-the material I should put on top of the wall ( I am not sure what I should put on the wall once it is built and ready, I have had multiple suggestions (plexiglass, simple snow build up, simply leave the wood) 


Thanks for helping out! Ill post pics of the 2 wall segments soon.


I am looking for any info, tips, tricks, pics.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

I think you could probably just leave the wood. maybe throw some snow on it. I mean thats what the pros do and it works for them ha. 

if you have the extra money you might want to get plexi or something like that. 

I would say when winter rolls around try it out with only wood. If you're sticking you can put something on it.

For supporting it the best would be to lean it against a solid tree or something. If you have to make a stand for it out of 2X4s make it strong. when people start jumping on it, thats a lot of stress. there really isnt a light weight way to do this. 

I have a small wallride in my park and its just wood. Its the heaviest feature i have and the wood slides just fine


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the info.
I'll finish putting the frames into one big piece.
When it starts snowing, ill see how simple snow works. For the support, I'll make multiple 2x4's T's all over the all, those T's will be against : The ground and a fence.


Thanks for the help man! Keep shredding


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

At my mountain, the wallride is a big wood one thats painted Blue (Bluebird Day Foundation colour to represent donated features :thumbsup: ). And the paint wears off it but it slides fine, throw a coat of paint on it so it looks decent and it might slide better?:dunno:


----------

